# What ERBs are these?? (11 and 12 string bass content)



## vontetzianos (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey,

Anyone know where these three are from? The look really amazing, but who built them?


----------



## GazPots (Mar 30, 2009)

The first is apparently built by a guy or company called "JP Basses". Here is a build thread on it with only a couple of pictures for some reason. But you can gather it is the same instrument from the first pic.



The Build Thread said:


> http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=211151






Regarding the 2nd one this is from the guy who plays it (Jean B)



> Okay, here it is... not quite finished... (still waiting for the wood knobs).
> 
> More than 15 people were involved in the making of this bass. Everything is totally custom. I can't say who gave it to me (yes, this was a free bass from a Nuclear Rabbit fan) - Although, Michael Dolan and his crew did the gloss finish and final assembly (different people will involved in the design and construction) - he came in at the tail-end of this 2 year project.
> 
> I will post new pictures when I have the knobs, with the back and full body shot... I took those just now, but they all came in fuzzy.





Regarding the last one. Ken Lawrence built it and here is a thread on its build process.



The Build Thread said:


> http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=175320




Hope that helps. And all i took was a cup of coffee, some chimp spanner on winamp and 10 minutes of googleage which i quite like anyways.


Over and out.

Gaz


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 30, 2009)

^ wow, thanks. I thought Ken Lawrence built one of them from the shape.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

To add to GazPots' post, that bass is known as "The Hideous Claw."

It is indeed one the most awesome ERBs ever made.

I used to hang out at Talkbass.com (also as All_&#165;our_Bass btw) before I was shown sevenstring.org, that guy(Jean B) owns several 10-13 string basses, his collection is quite a trip.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 28, 2009)

His music is quite a trip too  Can't wait for his next release.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 29, 2009)

Same here! (<---- Having to pick up his latest disk.)


----------

